# Problem mit WebVisu-Anzeige WAgo 750-841



## CoDeSys123456 (21 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine Visuvalisierung, die ich in die PCU (per CoDeSys 2.3) geldaden habe, ansehen per Internet-Explorer.

Das Laden der Seite funktioniert nicht, nur bis : Das Applet wird /ist gestartet; und die Seite blebit weiß 

(IEXP: 8.0, XP, Java 6.0, Port 2455 freigegeben, Firewall deaktiviert, etc.)

Wahrscheinlich habe ich eine falsche Einstellung zur der Übertragung des Programmes gemacht, denn selbst ein einfaches Viereck (mit einer Zeile Text) wird nicht angezeigt, lediglich eine weiße Seite (mit Taskleiste-IEXP: Apllet geladen), Programmablauf funktioniert (der FB halt ohne Visuvalisierung).

Zielsystem Einstellungen: Allgemein:    Online Change (aktiviert), Symboldatei senden (deaktiviert), SPS-Browser (aktiviert), Trace-Aufzeichung (aktiviert), Bootprojekt automatisch laden (deaktiviert).

Visuvalisering:  Web-Visuvalisierung (aktiviert) Systemvariablen `CurentVisu` (aktiviert) den Rest habe ich nihct aktiviert).

Wago 750-841 FW glaube 16 oder höher.

Könnte es evtl auch an den Einstellungen (die über die SPS direkt (per Internet Explorer verändert werden können) liegen ?


Wäre Euch sehr dankbar über eine Anwort, woran es evtl. liegen könnte.

Viele Grüße

CoDeSys1233456


----------



## Matze001 (21 März 2010)

Auch hier gibts ne SuFu!

Wie gesagt - Java installiert?

MfG

Marcel


----------



## CoDeSys123456 (21 März 2010)

Hallo Matze001, 

ich habe gestern Java 6.0 für Offline-Verwendung neu installiert. Davor habe ich den I-E 8.0 neu installiert. 

Muss wohl an was anderem liegen. 


Bitte um Neue Vorschläge 

Grüße 

CoDeSys123456


----------



## zotos (21 März 2010)

Hast Du die Startseite Deiner Visu auch "PLC_VISU" genannt?


----------



## Wolfith (15 Juli 2016)

Hallo, 
hatte dasselbe Problem..Bei mir wurden die XML Dateien offensichtlich nicht korrekt in die Steuerung geladen - obwohl es angezeigt wurde (750-889) und trotz mehrmaligen "Alles Bereinigen" und  "Alles Übersetzen".
Habe die einzelnen Dateien (xml & benutzte bmp) schlussendlich einzeln in die Steuerung geschrieben "Online/Datei in Steuerung schreiben". Danach hat es wunderbar geklappt.
Lg


----------

